# (consulta) Microfono para acordeon...



## aschefer (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola a todos, les comento que soy aficionado a la musica, junto con mi hermano...

yo toco la guitarra y tengo una jasmine con cuerdas de nylon que anda muy bien... y mi hermano toca el acordeon y bandoneon...

lo que estamos necesitando es un sistema para captar y pre amplificar un acordeon.
algunos diran que me compre un akg b29.. no gracias, esta en dolares. jaja.. aparte algo hecho por mi me da mucho orgullo usar.

la idea es captar una zona de aprox 50 centimetros x 20 centimetros, de donde sale el sonido... abajo salen agudos y arriba graves.... se me ocurre poner 6 mics electec para poder captar todos los sonidos de punta a punta, pero no se como hacerlo, como va a responder ni si funcionara como espero... aparte la distancia a la cual tendria que ponerlos... si acoplarian con los retornos, etc...
el pre amplificador tambien es algo que me intriga y no se si solamente con un pote o ecualizador pasivo andaria... en realidad no tengo mucha idea de la parte "electronica"....

Me parece un buen proyecto, ya que hay muy poco en el mercado para ese uso exclusivo y lo que hay, por mas caro que sea no termina de convencer... me refiero a que, por ejemplo con un sm58 en un pie, el interprete tiene que estar adaptando su cuerpo a la captacion del mic, subir el acordeon para que el microfono capte los agudos... y al reves...
una vez probamos los akg b29 con 2 mics (tambien akg pero no recuerdo el modelo) viene el combo para el instrumento, pero aparte de ser un sistema caro, solamente capta una parte del sonido... generalmente los medios... agudos y graves sonaban pobres, y al poner mas volumen acopla...

el problema de los acoples es eterno y muy comun en estos instrumentos...

bueno esa es mi inquietud y me gustaria poder encontrar una solucion definitiva para esto..

de antemano muchas gracias a quien pueda aportar algo-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2011)

Fijate aquí 

Micrófono para Guitarra Electroacústica 


Saludos !


----------



## aschefer (Nov 8, 2011)

http://216.64.193.138/idc/groups/public/documents/webcontent/us_pro_sm98_ug.pdf

si armo este circuito, se le puede poner algun mic compatible para la captacion?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2011)

Ese es un micrófono, esa es la celda que capta el sonido, vos tendrías que hacer un preamplificador y un amplificador para ese microfono comercial.


----------

